# القــــهــوة



## اليعازر (3 أغسطس 2011)

​*الاجزاء المستعملة في القهوة :
البذور ، الورق ، الكافيين 
الموطن و التاريخ : الموطن الاصلي جنوب غرب الحبشة ( إثيوبيا ) . يزرع في البرازيل و الحبشة وكل المناطق الاستوائية في أفريقيا ، وفي اليمن التي تشتهر بالانواع الراقية و الغالية الثمن من البن العدني ، وهو اغلى ثمناً من البن البرازيلي و الافريقي .



​اشتقاق الاسم " قهوة " من بلدة Caffa . وهي مقاطعة موجودة في الحبشة ، وتبقى شجرة القهوة خضراء طوال السنة مثل شجرة الزيتون .
تشير دراسات الآثار بأن سكان شرق افريقيا في الحقبة ما قبل التاريخ ، احبوا ميزات القهوة المنشطة . وقد اكلوا البذور غير المحمصة الحمراء والتي تشبه الكرز ، في مناسبات كثيرة مثل حروب القبائل و رحلات الصيد الطويلة ، والنشاطات الاخرى التي تتطلب صحواً ، انتباهاً ، قوة ، و قدرة على الاحتمال .
*دخلت شجرة البن الى الجزيرة العربية من الحبشة ، في حوالي القرن الخامس عشر ميلادي ، والعرب هم الذين بدأوا بتحميص و طحن القهوة و شربها ساخنة ، كما نفعل في يومنا هذا ، وقد كتب ابن سينا اول وصف طبي لتأثير القهوة المنشط و المنبه للجسم و الاعصاب ، وذلك باعتراف الغرب الذي سمى ابن سينا بـ " الطبيب العربي " .
*وبعدها و لمدة مائتي عام كانت الجزيرة هي التي توفر القهوة للعالم . ولم تتوسع شهرة و استعمال القهوة بالعالم بسرعة ، بل انتشارها كان بطيئاً ، بحيث بقيت القهوة 500 سنة في الشرق الاوسط ، وفي سنة 1517 أدخل السلطان سليم الاول القهوة الى القسطنطينية ( استانبول ) ، وبعدها بوقت قصير أدخل تجار البهارات القهوة الى ايطاليا ، و انتشرت بعدها القهوة في جميع انحاء اوروبا خلال مائة عام .




​*اول المقاهي ، فتح في جامعة اكسفورد سنة 1650. حيث كان الرواد يتناولون القهوة خلال تبادل الاحاديث ، و القراءة و الكتابة ، و انتشرت في لندن حيث كانت تبحث الامور السياسية المؤيدة للحكم او المعارضة .
*سنة 1938 خرجت بأول إنتاج للقهوة السريعة المسماة " Instant coffee " . شركة نسكافيه وهي عبارة عن حبيبات ، تذوب بالماء الساخن او المغلي .
*يختلف محتوى القهوة من الكافيين على حسب طريقة التحضير ، فمثلاً ، يحتوي فنجان القهوة المسماة القهوة السريعة " نسكافيه " على 65 ملغ من الكافيين .
يحتوي فنجان القهوة المقطرة 100-150 ملغ كافيين .
يحتوي فنجان القهوة أكسبريسو 350 ملغ كافيين .
تستهلك تركيا كمية كبيرة من البن لدرجة ان هنالك قانوناً يسمح للزوجة بالحصول على الطلاق إذا لم يوفر لها الزوج كمية كافية من البن .
*تركيبتها :
البن المحمص يحتوي على :
• زيت البن .
• شمع .
• كافيين .
• زيوت طيارة .
• تانيك اسيد .
• علكة .
• سكر .
• بروتين .


*استعمالات و فوائد القهوة الطبية :



​*1. منشط مضاد للتعب و الارهاق عن طريق تنشيط الجهاز العصبي المركزي بالدماغ ، وهذا مهم للذين يقودون سياراتهم لمسافات طويلة ، كما يعكس الكافيين مفعول الادوية التي تحتوي مضادات الهيستامين ، والتي لها مفعول مهدئ ، لذلك يضاف الى ادوية الرشح التي تحتوي مضادات الهيستامين ، وهنالك ادوية جديدة من عائلة مضادات الهيستامين ليس لها مفعول مهدئ .
2. منشط للتمارين و الالعاب الرياضية ، فهي تحسن اداء الرياضيين .
3. يستعمل الكافيين مع الادوية المضادة للرشح ، لأنه يزيل الاحتقان في الحلق و الرئتين ، و لأنه يمنع النعاس الذي تسببه مضادات الهستامين .
4. مضاد لنوبات الربو و امراض الصدر . يزيل البلغم و السعال و النزلات الصدرية ، و نوبات الحساسية والربو ، لأن الكافيين يوسع القصبات الهوائية .
5. علاج لتسكين الاوجاع و الآلام ، وهو يضاف مع الاسبرين و البروتين ( قاتل للألم ) . يزيد تناول القهوة مع مسكنات الاوجاع من تأثير هذه الادوية على إزالة الاوجاع . ليس للكافيين تأثير مباشر على إزالة الاوجاع ، و لكنه يحتوي على مادة مهدئة لطيفة ، هذه المادة تساعد مسكنات الالم على التأثير و تزيد من فعاليتهما ( شقيقة + مغص كلوي ) .
6. يمنع الكافيين نوبات الانتحار ، و ذلك لأن للكافيين مفعولاً يحسن النفسية و المزاج .
7. تمنع حصى الكلى ، الكافيين مدر قوي للبول يزيل الرمل و الحصى ، لكنه يفقد مفعوله مع اعتياد الجسم على جرعاته .
8. إن شرب 1-3 فناجين قهوة في اليوم تمنع تشكل حصيات المرارة ، وهي تمنع 10% من إمكانية حصول حصى بالمرارة .
9. يمنع الكافيين مشاكل الدورة الشهرية عند الاناث ، فهو يمنع الدفق القوي للدم في العادة الشهرية عند الإناث ، والتي تؤدي الى ضعف عام بالجسم و نقص الحديد بالدم . الكافيين يعمل كمضيق للأوعية الدموية بالرحم مما يؤدي الى دم اقل خلال فترة الطمث .
10. يعالج اعراض السفر فوق منطقة الزمان المسمى Jet lag واعراضه : دوار ، ارق ، تعب ، و إرهاق ، وهي تحصل على أثر اضطراب في الساعة البيولوجية داخل الانسان عند العبور بالطيران في مناطق مختلفة الاوقات ، مثل السفر من الشرق او اوروبا الى اميركا . 
11. يمنع الكافيين زيادة الوزن ، فهو يساعد الجسم بطريقة اسرع على حرق الغذاء والطعام ، الامر الذي يمنع تراكم الدهن بالجسم ، و يتوجب وضع هذا العلاج تحت إشراف طبي صارم ، فالكافيين يساعد فقط المفرطين في البدانة .
12. يستعمل الكافيين في علاج لسع الافاعي التي لها تأثير سام على الجهاز العصبي ، و الذي يؤدي الى هبوط في عمل الدماغ و النخاع الشوكي ، و الاعضاء المهمة بالجسم ، مما يؤدي الى غيبوبة و موت محتم ، ويعمل الكافيين على تنشيط الدماغ و الخلايا العصبية فيمنع هذا التأثير الضار .
13. ينشط الدورة الدموية ، و ينعم الاوعية الدموية ، لذلك يعتبر الكافيين مادة مهمة تستعمل لأمراض القلب و علاجاتها ، فهو يزيل الماء من القلب و الرئتين و البطن .



​14. دراسات تذكر بأن الكافيين ينشط الدورة الدموية في الدماغ ، و يمنع امراض الجلطات و النشاف و خاصة مرض الرعاش . إن البن و القهوة تؤثر سلباً على الدماغ و الاعصاب عند المصابين بالامراض النفسية ، ويحدث أرقاً ، وكما ان له تأثيراً سلبياً على الطاقة الجنسية و النشاط الذكري ، و امراض البواسير ، كما انه يحرّض نوبات الصرع ، ويفضل إقناع المرضى المصابين بالسكري ، الضغط ، القرحة المعوية ، بعدم الإكثار من القهوة . و يزيد ضغط العين ، وهنالك ضرر في شرب القهوة قد يعود الى استعمال حب الهال فيها ، ومن اراد الاستفادة من القهوة و دفع ضررها وجب عليه :
• الاقلال من البن و استعمال الصنف المسمى " القهوة السريعة " .
• غلي القهوة جيداً . • زيادة السكر و تناول الحلو و الطعام قبلها و معها .
*الجرعة اللازمة من القهوة :
يختلف الخبراء الطبيون على الجرعات التي يجب تناولها في الامراض ، و لكن الجرعة المميتة من الكافيين ، هي عشرة فناجين من القهوة ، بقياس الفنجان الامريكي للقهوة ، لذلك وجب على الاطباء مراعاة ذلك .
*الآثار الجانبية للقهوة و الكافيين :
يجب طلب مساعدة طبية عند حصول العوارض التالية عند من يكثرون من شرب القهوة او من يستعمل ادوية تحتوي على الكافيين مثل المسكنات :
*• تسرع في النبض و القلب .
• صداع قد يحصل من ارتفاع ضغط الدم .
• إدرار في البول .
• أرق .
• هذيان خفيف و توتر .
• ارتجاف ، و تشنج العضلات .
• غثيان .
• قلة راحة .
• امراض المعدة و البلعوم التي تحدث تراجع الطعام الى الفم عبر صعوده الى اعلى و خروجه من الفم .


*توصيات تتعلق بالقهوة :



​- تحضر القهوة حسب الارشادات المذكورة آنفاً مع مراعاة عدم الاكثار من جرعة القهوة ( فقط 1-3 فناجين باليوم ) .
- القهوة المغلية مقياسها فنجان قهوة صغير ، القهوة السريعة مقياسها فنجان قهوة من المقياس الذي نستعمله في شرب الشاي .
- يجب الانتباه بأن هنالك قطع حلوى على طعم البن ، وكذلك مثلجات و انواع اللبن الزبادي على طعم القهوة ، ويجب احتساب جرعات هذه المواد من مجمل ما يتناوله الانسان من القهوة .
- يجب عدم إعطاء القهوة الى الاطفال تحت سن السنتين من العمر و الشيوخ ، وإذا اردنا سقي الاطفال فوق العمر المذكور خاصة العمر ( 5-10 سنوات ) ، يجب غلي القهوة جيداً و زيادة السكر و تناول الحلوى و الاقلال من البن و زيادة الماء فيها ، على ان يغمس الطفل الكعك فيها ، و يجب الانتباه حين إعطاء القهوة لذوي الاعمار فوق 65 سنة ( يفضل إعطاء القهوة الخفيفة او الخالية من الكافيين ).

http://www.orthodoxonline.org/forum/threads/15046-القهوة#axzz1UTBYogSm
منقول ( بتصرف )*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

*





أنا بحب القهوه جدااا
شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرائعه
ربنا يباركك

**



*​


----------



## اليعازر (3 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا للمرو الرائع وللتقييم الغالي أستاذ النهيسى..

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## fullaty (4 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مدمنه قهوه وبجد موضوع فادنى كتيييييييييييير ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## اليعازر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

fullaty قال:


> انا مدمنه قهوه وبجد موضوع فادنى كتيييييييييييير ربنا يباركك ​




نوّرتي الموضوع..شكرا لمرورك.

الرب يباركك


----------



## magedrn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك اليعازر 
وكويس انك جبتلنا معلومات عن القهوة لانى بحبها اووووووووووى وبشربها بكترة


----------



## اليعازر (6 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> موضوع جميل تسلم ايدك اليعازر
> وكويس انك جبتلنا معلومات عن القهوة لانى بحبها اووووووووووى وبشربها بكترة



شكرا لمرورك اللطيف أخي

الرب يباركك


----------



## staregypt (6 نوفمبر 2011)

:t16::t16::t16::big29::big29::ab4::smil11::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::01EDE7~120::01FDAB~189::209kd::209kd::209kd:​


----------



## اليعازر (6 نوفمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> :t16::t16::t16::big29::big29::ab4::smil11::018A1D~146::018A1D~146::01EDE7~120::01FDAB~189::209kd::209kd::209kd:​



كل دول علشاني :08:

يا بختي..

شكرا لمرورك..نجمة مصر.


.


----------



## rania79 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب تمام تمام
اخى اليعازر


 ابعتاللى لو سمحت


جردل قهوة ع بروفيلى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (6 نوفمبر 2011)

القهوة وما ادراك ما القهوة !!!!!
رائحتها بالكفاية 
احبها جدا 
لكني لا اكثر منها هو ماك امريكي صباحا وبس 
لكن الغريب هو
*وهنالك ضرر في شرب القهوة قد يعود الى استعمال حب الهال فيها ، ومن اراد الاستفادة من القهوة و دفع ضررها وجب عليه :*
لكن القهوة عندنا متلازمة مع الهيل !!!!!
شكرا على كل هذه المعلومات الجميلة عن القهوة ذات الشعبية العالية
الرب يباركك
حبيت اعطيلك تقييم لكنه رٌفض !!!!!


----------



## tonyturboman (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كل دى فوائد القهوة
جميل جدا وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## staregypt (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> كل دول علشاني :08:
> 
> يا بختي..
> 
> ...


هاهاهاهاها
بس اخذت  بالك لازم غسل الاسنان بعد القهوة
اوكى
:209kd::209kd:
:010104~171:



​


----------

